#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  De psychologische kracht van kleuren

## admin

Dankzij de opkomst van LED zijn de mogelijkheden voor kleurgebruik in verlichting toegenomen. Kleuren zijn niet alleen “leuk om te zien”, maar hebben ook bepaalde effecten op de sfeer en de gemoedstoestand van aanwezigen.

Lees meer op het J&H licht en geluid BLOG: http://www.blog.licht-geluid.nl/de-p...t-van-kleuren/

----------

